# no release packages for powerpc?



## antolap (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi

I've installed FreeBSD 9 on a G4 PowerPC. The 9.0-RELEASE packages are missing on the FreeBSD ftp server? I've tried to install some packages via *pkg_add -r*, but it didn't work

*P*lease let me know.

*T*hanks.


----------



## kpa (Jun 14, 2012)

Don't use the RELEASE packages, they are really out of date by now. Use the packages-9-stable repository instead. Set PACKAGESITE environment variable to:


```
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/powerpc/packages-9-stable/Latest/
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 14, 2012)

See also: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=32724


----------

